# Well, The Beavers are Back.



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

i had thought a friend had trapped them out last year, WRONG. They are back with a vengance. The pond in the photo was dry last summer. Caught one on the bank last evening slipping into the water as i approached.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Kill one six come to the funeral!


----------

